# [SOLVED] Rainbow Six Vegas won't start.



## CricketSaysChil (Dec 21, 2008)

I try to play rainbow six on my computer but when I hit play it just quits. It doesn't even give an error it just closes. I know my computer is good enough to play this because I have played the game on my computer before. This time though after installing it for the second time it just failed on me. Any ideas?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Rainbow Six Vegas won't start.*

Hello CricketSaysChil, please post your PC specs :
CPU 
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
PSU

and did you upgrade your PC lately? I mean after you've played the game for the first time.


----------



## CricketSaysChil (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Rainbow Six Vegas won't start.*

Thanks for the quick reply! I have not upgraded my computer since last time I have played the game.

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 2.67GHz (1066MHz Front Side Bus) (4MB Cache)
RAM: 2GB DDR2 Corsair at 667MHz (Dual Channel)
Video Card: nVidia GeForce 8800GTX 768MB (By: eVGA)
Motherboard: nVidia 680i LT Core 2 Quad (By: eVGA)
PSU: 550W Thermaltake (SLI Compatible) (Silent PurePower Edition)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Rainbow Six Vegas won't start.*

try to remove the video card driver and use software like driver cleaner or driver sweeper to clean the driver's remains, then install the latest drivers for your video card.
you may also need to check the temp of your CPU and your GPU


----------



## CricketSaysChil (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Rainbow Six Vegas won't start.*

I did everything you suggested and the temps seem fine but I think I found what the problem is. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the disc. I reinstalled it again and when I hit play it said I had the wrong disc inserted even though I didn't... There are also no scratches on my cd. :upset:

Some more info: I opened up the task manager to see what happens and when I hit play the rainbow six launcher appears under processes and a second later the rainbow six game appears in processes replacing it. Then after 1 or 2 seconds it just goes away.

Edit: well now my computer is just being a baby. It just had another CD error and didn't let me eject the CD. Then my computer became unresponsive and I forced a restart. I got my CD out at the BIOS screen but there were many beeps from the computer speaker. My computer seems to be back to normal now though. I don't think this is just a game problem anymore........

Edit 2 : First time attempting to play the game after mega computer error and it had the same problem as before where nothing happened but no computer errors. Although when I ejected the disc it came out spinning RIDICULOUSLY fast. (and it was making scary noises eeek!)


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Rainbow Six Vegas won't start.*

You might want to look into buying a new drive (or at least borrowing one from a friend or relative if possible).
Also, if you get the error where it beeps again, take note of the pattern of beeps.
They will be long or short and there will be a certain number of them.
If you have your motherboard manual you can look it up to see what the problem was.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Rainbow Six Vegas won't start.*

good dvd drives are between $20 and $30 so its not big investment if you only have one drive right now it just might work out fine having another drive, just in case.


----------



## CricketSaysChil (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Rainbow Six Vegas won't start.*

Well it's not the disk drive. I tried on a buddy's computer and it still won't run. I did put the disk through a disc repairer awhile ago though and that adds like a layer to the disc. This could be a problem because I have also ran my Oblivion disc through the same disc repair kit and sometimes when i play that it makes some scary sounds in the disc drive. All my other discs seem to work fine though. The other day though I was in office max and on their little PC game rack they were selling rainbow six vegas for only $10. I think I might just go out and buy another copy seeing as it's that cheap. Thanks for all the help!


----------

